# ticket/insurance question



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi..
I was recently issued a citation for speeding in MA. About 25 over the speed limit . I don't mind paying the ticket or anything, I'm mailing the money out this payday, but I'm a little concerned about how much (if at all) it'll affect my car insurance in the long run. I know you guys aren't car insurance reps.. so you may not have the answer to that part, but I was wondering if there was anything MA offers.. like some sort of course/class I could take, to perhaps get points off my license.. which could perhaps keep my insurance from significantly increasing. If something like this exists, who should I contact? Thanks!! :happy:


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

You've contacted the wrong office Betty. You should speak to your insurance company. Oh.....and slow down.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

appeal it.....worst case you still have to pay it. Best case, you don't.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

to the best of my knowledge its 2 points on your insurance and there really isnt anyway to get out of it. The only class that i know of that reduces your points is drivers ed.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Not sure if it helps is your car garaged in NH?If so you should talk to your insurance agent because its NH insurance regs that apply to you and Im pretty sure theyre are'courses' you can take to reduce pts on your license.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

2 points regardless, even if it gets reduced, a responsible finding will get you two points unless this is your first ever violation, then it's a freebie.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

22 year old FEMALE driver...whats the odds its her first?


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Chree said:


> appeal it.....worst case you still have to pay it. Best case, you don't.


I wonder if we convinved eveyone in MA to appeal their tickets, if the courts would realize how much they F'd up, and maybe they would stop being so liberal, and make the tickets stick. ???


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> 22 year old FEMALE driver...whats the odds its her first?


This thread is USELESS W/OUT PICS.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I am judging by the fact that she got the ticket, no one really wants to see the pic.

Just saying....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

BettyRizzo said:


> Hi..
> I was recently issued a citation for speeding in MA. About 25 over the speed limit . I don't mind paying the ticket or anything, I'm mailing the money out this payday, but I'm a little concerned about how much (if at all) it'll affect my car insurance in the long run. I know you guys aren't car insurance reps.. so you may not have the answer to that part, but I was wondering if there was anything MA offers.. like some sort of course/class I could take, to perhaps get points off my license.. which could perhaps keep my insurance from significantly increasing. If something like this exists, who should I contact? Thanks!! :happy:


The only sure fire way is to fake your own death. Just make sure your new identity doesn't have a worse driving history or you'd be defeating the purpose.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

So out of curiosity if you were able to take a "course" which would take the place of insurance points, how many "courses" would it take before you got the point? 

Usually I have mixed feelings because a little mistake can cost people a lot of money over the long run, but 25 mph over the speed limit? Since it seems pretty obvious that the V doesn't affect you, I can only hope the insurance company gets through to you before you are facing manslaughter.


----------

